# Plumbing in cinder block wall



## Michaelcookplum

How is plumbing done in cinder block walls? Pipes first the block around? Example:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95

Good masons... 

I have a post with some in wall, I'll find it.


----------



## Flyout95

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=29689

Browse thru that thread...a few block walls...


----------



## rwh

It sucks and is a pain in the a**. Lots of babysitting and checking on your pipes as you go. If wall is tall, stub up a few feet, let them block up, couple pipe, repeat.


----------



## Fatpat

Braze, wrap and bag.
Lay out the center line of your hose bib, stub out or whatever on the ground.
With a measurement from rough floor to center of your stub out.

Babysit the blockheads and be vigilant.
They will **** your **** up fast.


----------



## Fatpat

Also waste needs to be wrapped with foam wrap and layout is key


----------



## OpenSights

For repair I pray to the plumbing gods. Usually that works, but when it doesn't it's Hilti time.


----------



## leakfree

Tell the Brickie to F off and run all of you lines,then you can either babysit them when the block it,fix the lines they trash if you don't watch them or get lucky when they don't beat your lines to death.

A lot of the walls with carriers for the W/C ,urinals,and lavs will have a chase between two walls so you don't really end up with all that much actually in the wall,if the block isn't all that thick you may just have parts of the carriers and you stub outs in the block.


----------



## dhal22

Been awhile since I plumbed a school but we used a lot of Stackfix (?).


----------

